# What size motor for a Carolina Skiff J12?



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

RunAckRun said:


> *Started my Craigslist engine search for the J12, I have read that people will put anything from 9.9HP to 25HP.
> 
> I will have 2 adults and a child most of them time with me, we will be mostly on a small creek or small lake with no HP restrictions.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these boats/motor combo's?*


I have a 20hp 4 stroke on my j16 and it tops out n the low 20s with a light load. I think a new suzuki 20hp would be the best for you, but what's your budget?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

25 hp 2 stroke!


----------



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

not much budget, this is a cheap/restoration/rebuild/spent some time on the water project. I have seen a few on craigslist that are 15 hp two-strokes which I am leaning towards do you think that is enough power?


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

RunAckRun said:


> not much budget, this is a cheap/restoration/rebuild/spent some time on the water project. I have seen a few on craigslist that are 15 hp two-strokes which I am leaning towards do you think that is enough power?


Yeah that's the perfect motor for that rig, I have a buddy with a merc 25 2 stroke on his j12 and it's a rocket ship, a 15 would be just fine for you, probably put you in the low 20's


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

RunAckRun said:


> not much budget, this is a cheap/restoration/rebuild/spent some time on the water project. I have seen a few on craigslist that are 15 hp two-strokes which I am leaning towards do you think that is enough power?


With a low budget, 2 stroke is the way to go. 15 should be enough, but get the most horsepower and reliability you can afford.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

definitely keep reliability in mind too. You'll be better off with a newer 15 than an older 25. I had an old 25 and while it only left me stranded once it seemed like I was always repairing it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

15 is plenty!


----------



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the help, I will focus my search on at 15hp 2 stoke. I would like to have a transom mount trolling motor, just for some sort of back up. I will never be than a couple miles from a dock. 
I have seen some 9.9hp come up for sale, too weak of an engine?
I have been stranded on our runabouts in the past, not a good feeling 10 miles from a dock.


Backwater said:


> 15 is plenty![/QUOTE


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

9.9 may be a bit under powered with 2 adults a kid and gear. You'll move along but not that fast. I ran a gheenoe classic with a 9.9 and 2 men over 200lbs, it ran ~15mph. It would be an absolute dog with another person onboard.


----------



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

I found a 1986 Evinrude 15hp Long Shaft for sale about a hour away from me. It is supposed to start easily and run excellent. The seller wants $350 and will include the lines and tank. 
Good deal? 
Also anything I should look at on these motors (problems?)


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

RunAckRun said:


> I found a 1986 Evinrude 15hp Long Shaft for sale about a hour away from me. It is supposed to start easily and run excellent. The seller wants $350 and will include the lines and tank.
> Good deal?
> Also anything I should look at on these motors (problems?)


Google/youtube how to do a compression test and check out the lower unit oil. Compression test kits are very cheap. If it looks good, starts easy, has even compression on all cylinders, and the lower unit oil looks fine then it's probably a decent bet.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Autozone/ discount auto parts will also rent/loan you a compression tester, but Harbor Freight has them for around $10


----------

